# Their crates/bedrooms are finally complete!!! Pic. Heavy!



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, some of you might remember that I was considering crating my chi's. 
They all slept in a giant dog bed and were blocked off with a dog gate.

Lily seemed to get annoyed with the others when they would move around in bed. She would give little"warning" growls to the others, so I thought that she might like her own bed. 

I decided to give them each their own space, and they LOVE it! I couldn't put it up fast enough. Lily especially couldn't wait to get in it. Every time I would turn around she would sneak in. Lol!

I finally got the last of my order in today. It took forever!
Now their crates/bedrooms are complete!!! They have been sleeping in them for about 2 weeks now. I was just waiting for the sleep-ezz beds to come in before I shared with everyone how they turned out.

This is a pic with the two crates. They are divided in half. I bought a "bedding" set for both crates. It came with a crate cover, crate bumper, and a crate pad.


















The crate pad wasn't cushy enough so I bought them each a super soft Sleep-Ezz bed. It took forever to get here, but well worth the wait!


















I also got them each their very own Chihuahua blanket! I'm getting myself one too!









Lola & Lily in their beds









Lila & Maxx in their beds











I am so happy with how everything turned out. They all love having their own bedroom. When I need to put them in, I tell them "time to go mimi's" and they all run into their own bedroom. It took some practice before they understood that they needed to go into a certain side, but they got it now, and it's so funny to see them take off running for their new bedrooms!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow great set up!! And I thought my chi's were spoiled!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Ciarra! 
It's fun spoiling them.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow looks so comfortable in there i feel like curling up in one myself!!
Great job, they look happy to go in there as well!
I especially love the Chi blankets, where did you find them??


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Very nice. Where did you get the chi blankets?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow!!!! that looks like sucha great setup  i love how comfy those sleep eez look!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww I love it. It's like a Chi motel.  



voodewlady said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the chi blankets?


I was going to ask the same thing. I want to get Chico one.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

They all look so comfortable 

I want something like that but my son wants a dog bed shaped like a kennel so we haven't decided yet, lol.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You did a great job, they are so lucky I love it!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh wow lisa their new bedrooms look so cool glad you got the crates they all look so comfy in them with their chi blankets ps she never got back to me about the shipping so guess she dosent wany to ship to uk awwww
honey and zac know what side is theirs but occaisionally i will go in to find them hijacking each others side lol 

looks great hunni xxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I love it. They all go to their own rooms! It all looks so cosey too, they are so lucky. I wanna do that for cookie now. Can you pm me what you bought and where I can get it? I love the beds and the chihuahua blankets.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I love spoiling my babies too 

I never knew crates could look so damn good, and comfy  So is the bedding inside and around the crate actually meant for crates or is it just normal bedding that you've tailored to fit the crates? I'm intrigued as they look so comfy and your babies look like they love it!

Yay for spoiled Chi's 

PS: May I ask, where did you get those Chi blankets from? I've just ordered Fern a basket off eBay and one of those blankets would look great to go in it


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm dying over here. You, Mandy and Moni totally get the best sleep set-up award!!! Those are fantastic!!! They look nice, they are comfy and the chi's (which are color coordinated also) look so happy. Doesn't it feel good to have them have their own little penthouse? Great job honey, I'm impressed!!!


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Can I sleep there? My bed is too crowded and that looks super comfy! Great job!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

they are so precious..I love them and their new crates/beds.......thank you for sharing your little chi's hotel......it's so cute that when they go to bed when you tell them "time to go mimi's".. my would go when we tell them "Go to bed!!."...hehe...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the set up!! Wow!! Looks so comfy and I like everyone having their own space. Really neat. I love the little bumpers on the sides so they don't lean up against wire! That's so great! The blankets are super cute. 

Like everyone else, I want to know where you got those blankets too! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

great setup!!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

that is awesome... i need something like that for hiro!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome!!! Looks cozy!  How ya been?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I would like to know where you bought the Chi blankets too, Rosie and Jago would love one 

Barbara x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

great beds. They look so happy. I would also love to have one of these blankets.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

that is just too cute!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! Thank you everyone for the sweet comments!! I am thrilled everyone liked it . I knew the blankets were gonna be a big hit! 
I love all of the bedding. The best part about it, is that everything is machine washable!! No zippers or stuffing to take out. You can throw everything in the wash! I thought that was very important.

Okay for those of you that wanted the links to were I bought all the stuff here ya go. Just keep in mind that my crate is a two door crate, and I wanted to use the side door entry. That is why I purchased this particular crate "bedding" set. You can also get this set for a front door crate too. 

This is where I got the bedding set. My crate is 
30"L x 21"W x 24"H. I divided my crate in half (it came with a divider), and used the side door, so that gave each chi a bedroom space of 
21"L x 15"W x 24"H.
They have plenty of room!

http://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=cratewear&origkw=cratewear&sr=1

Sleep-ezz bedding

http://cgi.ebay.com/24X18-PLUSH-Pet...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:0|293:1|294:30

Chihuahua blankets! They have 28 left!!! I just bought four more. They are that great!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280339255648

Their crates. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250416353726






mazza lovin my chi's said:


> ohhh wow lisa their new bedrooms look so cool glad you got the crates they all look so comfy in them with their chi blankets ps she never got back to me about the shipping so guess she dosent wany to ship to uk awwww
> honey and zac know what side is theirs but occaisionally i will go in to find them hijacking each others side lol
> 
> looks great hunni xxx


Thanks Mandy! I got the idea from you. I just love Zac & Honey's crates! 
I would email the seller again. They are not real good about replying to their emails!! 


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow! Those look amazing!! I've been debating about doing something like this with our pups. Maybe I should do it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Wow! Those look amazing!! I've been debating about doing something like this with our pups. Maybe I should do it!



All mine really like it. I was unsure as well, and it took me a while to make this choice, but I am so glad I did. 
I think Lily is the most happy about having her own room! She is always hanging out in there.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I love the set-up and to be honest I wouldnt mind doing something like that for mine too. Thanks for sharing xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow what a fab set up you have there! They look so comfy!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh those blankets are so cheap!


----------



## wee*dionney* (May 29, 2009)

ohhh i love the blankets whith the chihuahuas on it love it x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Definitely a 5 Star Accomodation! :dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:Congrats!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Chihuahua blankets! They have 28 left!!! I just bought four more. They are that great!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280339255648


Thank you so much for this link. I just ordered it.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a great job you did! They all look so snuggly in their new little crates! Thanks for all the info...I just ordered 2 blankets for my girls!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Your welcome! The blankets are so cute and a great price!


Thanks everyone! 







chi hua hua said:


> Definitely a 5 Star Accomodation! :dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:Congrats!


Lol! Thank you!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I echo what everyone else said- what a terrific set-up! I'm glad your pups like it!
I'm afraid Carl and Mia would whine if I started crating them  Carl sleeps in his crate on his own will but I never actually lock him in there. Mia always hated her crate and once she grew out of it was a puppy I never bought her a new one.

I wish I had a set-up like that for my guys!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

You did a great job on their bedrooms. I love how it gives them their own little personal space.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow! Those look super cozy!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks so comfy


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

If you have bigger crates - I'd love to come and stay!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They don't send the blankets to the UK!!!!! Darn it lol.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> They don't send the blankets to the UK!!!!! Darn it lol.


urghhhh i emailed them to ask and they never got back to me take it thats why :foxes15:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

You should be a designer, GREAT JOB!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That is awesome ! 

That's made me wonder if my dogs would do alright with crating like that.
Joie hates it when anyone moves when he sleeps ( or sneezes, or breaths, or blinks)

I love the first picture of Lola - she's got marty feldman eyes !
Lol. Mateo gets those too. Sometimes I'll say 'WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT" and they kind of come back into normal focus. 

Anyway, that's quite a paradise for your babies !


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

jazzman said:


> That is awesome !
> 
> That's made me wonder if my dogs would do alright with crating like that.
> Joie hates it when anyone moves when he sleeps ( or sneezes, or breaths, or blinks)
> ...


Thanks!!

Lol! Yeah, I call Lola my little googly eyed baby. She does this side stare that would crack you up.

Lily did the same thing as your Joie. She hated when they moved around while she was trying to sleep. The bed was huge so sometimes they would start playing and she woud get so grouchy.

You should give it a try.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, I didn't see this till today, but that is awesome! When I get a second chi I'm definitely using your set up as my model! I just looked at the ebay link and they went from 28 in stock down to 10 in stock as of now! You should be getting commission, lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thank You!*



huskyluv said:


> Wow, I didn't see this till today, but that is awesome! When I get a second chi I'm definitely using your set up as my model! I just looked at the ebay link and they went from 28 in stock down to 10 in stock as of now! You should be getting commission, lol.



Lol!! Yeah, I should get a commission!

Thanks for the compliment. I love how it turned out too!
I wasn't sure it was going to all come together as I hoped, but it did.

How's Dakota and Faith?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Everything looks great and so comfy. You did a great job and your chis appreciate all your hard work for them.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow their bedrooms are fabulous!! Nicer than my own!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> How's Dakota and Faith?


They're doing great. Yesterday AND today they actually started playing together, it was so cute since they usually don't play with each other.  In fact, aside from their play bouts from yesterday and today they've only really played with each other once before. I didn't get pics because I know it would have ended the play if I got up to get the camera. Darn!

I'm already eyeing Dakota's crate and mentally "preparing" it to look the way yours does. His crate is so big, has the double doors and has the divider that it would work perfectly for two chis.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

what an awsome set up!! lucky dogs


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> I'm already eyeing Dakota's crate and mentally "preparing" it to look the way yours does. His crate is so big, has the double doors and has the divider that it would work perfectly for two chis.



Okay Valerie, are you hinting to us that your ready for another chi baby?!?! 

That's so nice Dakota and Faith played together. To bad you couldn't get pics of it. I know what you mean though, there are times my chi's are doing something so cute or funny, but if I move for the camera they'll stop and watch me. Lol! 
Maybe they'll continue to play now that they have done it twice. Be ready with your camera!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow i love it ! i'm always loooking for ways to better there sleeping areas

where did you get the crates? i love how the double sides!

also what does go to mimi mean? my boss/vet always says this when we put pets under for dentals,spays,neuters,ect... i just look at her like what is she talking about , me and her don't get along so i don't ask her much. lol


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! That's a gorgeous setup. The bumpers were just icing on the cake. I think I'd even enjoy sleeping in one of those...if it came in my size. 

But what is up with chis that want to sleep apart? Where can I get some of those. I have freakishly clingy chis that always....*always *want to be near each other and me.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kioana said:


> wow i love it ! i'm always loooking for ways to better there sleeping areas
> 
> where did you get the crates? i love how the double sides!
> 
> also what does go to mimi mean? my boss/vet always says this when we put pets under for dentals,spays,neuters,ect... i just look at her like what is she talking about , me and her don't get along so i don't ask her much. lol



Lol! Mimi's means "go to sleep" my husbnad always used to say it to our son when he was a baby so I picked up on it, and now I say it to the chi's and to my son. 

Does anyone else say that or is it just us? 




Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ohh

i just say "let's go" and point. where it's to come in side or out side or to go somewhere. is what i use and they get it


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Okay Valerie, are you hinting to us that your ready for another chi baby?!?!


Oh I am totally wanting another chi, but hubby not so much. lol He says after Dakota crosses the rainbow bridge is when we can have 2 or 3 chihuahuas. :foxes15: Maybe he'll turn one of these days, lol.

I've never heard "go mimi" either. I just say "bed" and point to their bed and they know.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Oh I am totally wanting another chi, but hubby not so much. lol He says after Dakota crosses the rainbow bridge is when we can have 2 or 3 chihuahuas. :foxes15: Maybe he'll turn one of these days, lol.
> 
> I've never heard "go mimi" either. I just say "bed" and point to their bed and they know.


Makes perfect sense. My hub swears that Lily and Chloe are like having one dog. They weigh 3-1/2 lbs. total so his theory is that they don't even equal one dog. It's funny how we justify things to ourselves, isn't it? He loves the chi's so much, he said we can have a few of them forever. He loves Coop but doesn't love how long he takes outside to go potty and all that, so he said it's my last doxie, period!!! I would love to see some pics of Dakota and Faith. I adore big dogs playing with little dogs, it's too cute.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW! I love that idea. I just might steal and use it for my own chi.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Makes perfect sense. My hub swears that Lily and Chloe are like having one dog. They weigh 3-1/2 lbs. total so his theory is that they don't even equal one dog. It's funny how we justify things to ourselves, isn't it? He loves the chi's so much, he said we can have a few of them forever. He loves Coop but doesn't love how long he takes outside to go potty and all that, so he said it's my last doxie, period!!! I would love to see some pics of Dakota and Faith. I adore big dogs playing with little dogs, it's too cute.


LOL Robin, my husband says Dakota is equal to 4-5 chi's combined. Dakota weighs in at 55 lbs and Faith is a whopping 7.5 lbs...yeah, she gained weight but it's not fat, it's definitely muscle mass as you can see she's getting so toned with all the exercise she gets now.  Hubby said the same thing my sibe too, he says Dakota is the last husky we're ever going to have. I love my sibe but he is much harder to travel with size-wise and hubby does not enjoy the fur storm you get with large double coated breeds like the husky! I am going to enjoy him while I can and in the meantime I'm dreaming of my chi clan to be for the future.  Oh if I can get my hands on a "Lily" just like yours I will be in heaven! I'll have to see if I can get pics of the dogs playing, I get out the camera and suddenly it's all eyes on me. 

At the very least when Dakota's gone we will still be able to use his crate for two chis.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*huskyluv,* Is Dakota ok?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice set up for you chis. They look very happy.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We had the same issues with Trixie and Sasha in their single large kennel. Sasha is very restless and during the night we'd always hear warning growls from Trixie... a few times more than just a warning, too. So we divided it just as you did with yours and we haven't heard a peep from them since. When we added Rufus to the pack, we purchased a single small kennel for him. When we say "bedtime!" they all run to their respective sides... it's really cute.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> *huskyluv,* Is Dakota ok?


Absolutely! Sorry, I didn't mean to implicate that anything was wrong with him. I hope he lives a very long life and I expect another 10+ years with him.  Stinks that I might have to wait that long for a second chi but maybe in that time I can convince hubby to get another one. He's head over heals for Faith so that helps.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> Absolutely! Sorry, I didn't mean to implicate that anything was wrong with him. I hope he lives a very long life and I expect another 10+ years with him.  Stinks that I might have to wait that long for a second chi but maybe in that time I can convince hubby to get another one. He's head over heals for Faith so that helps.


Oh you have no idea how happy I am to hear you say that. I know this is a chi forum but we got to know and love Dakota too. :daisy:

And don't worry you in one side and Faith in the other I'm sure you ladies well convince the hubby.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

If my chis didn't sleep me with me at night this would be a great setup for them. It looks very comfortable and securing. I might try it on them and see how they like though.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

you did such an AWESOME job.... it is fabulous..i am sure your chis feel so special having their own rooms. so cute!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww...Thanks everyone!! I am thrilled that you all like it!


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are awesome. May I use your snazztastic idea for my chi?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

CaliforniaHalo said:


> Those are awesome. May I use your snazztastic idea for my chi?



Thanks! Please do! Your baby will love it!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

where did you happen to buy your crates? my boy moves in on monday and i need a nice crate like that to keep him in when im not home!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> where did you happen to buy your crates? my boy moves in on monday and i need a nice crate like that to keep him in when im not home!



Thank you! 
This is the page where I posted all the links for everything I bought for my crates. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40665&page=4


----------

